# Great Lecture Series from Dr. Jwing-Ming Yang



## bowser666 (May 15, 2009)

Enjoy !!!
Series 1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LyvJ6cwTlbU&feature=related

Series 2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eqX8xIcQa1c&feature=related

Series 3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nc8p0AdvLRA&feature=related


----------



## seasoned (May 15, 2009)

Thanks, I have a few books by him. Thanks for sharing.


----------

